
Science and bicycling meet in a new helmet design - Tomte
https://arstechnica.com/science/2019/04/science-and-bicycling-meet-in-a-new-helmet-design/
======
foxyv
If this can replace my MIPS helmet I'll be really happy. The rubber in the
MIPS keeps pulling out my hair...

